# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van Zilveren Kruis Achmea

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van Zilveren Kruis Achmea.


Bezoek de website van Zilveren Kruis Achmea


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Zilveren Kruis Achmea.*

----------


## CaJoWi

Ik heb het Zilveren Kruis feitelijk al mijn hele leven. Van AZR, werd het SZR en toen Zilveren Kruis. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen, dat ik tot nu toe alleen positief kan zijn over deze zorgverzekeraar. Nadeel vind ik wel naarmate men ouder wordt de premie hoger wordt. Ik zit medisch nog al slecht in elkaar, maar heb altijd alle hulpmiddelen voorgeschreven gekregen die ik nodig heb. Laatste hulpmiddel een staopstoel kreeg ik ook zonder problemen. Helaas gaat die uit het pakket dus ik ben benieuwd wanneer men die komt ophalen.

----------

